# WANTED - Music Composer for Orbital Bullet



## SmokeStab (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

We are looking for a music composer for our game "Orbital Bullet".

Orbital Bullet is a 2.5D action rogue-lite with a 360° mechanic, where all actions take place in a circular pattern. (Check out the screens or the website if you can´t imagine what this could be)

*What we need:*
The Setting of the game is in a dark sci-fi universe. It is an action driven game, so the music should motivate the player to move forward. We are searching for a composer capable of doing dark punchy electric music / a cyberpunkish style. (A Reference would be something like this)

*Important Informations*
Period: As soon as possible, until ~ Q1 2022
Payment: Negotiatable in private messages 
Amount of Tracks: Sum estimated ~ 30 tracks / 50 Minutes 

If this sounds interesting to you please contact us! 

Best,
Robin

*Contact*
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: www.orbitalbullet.com


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2020)

Best of luck! Seems like a cool concept.


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 10, 2020)

Looks nice! I wish I have a better folio with this kind of music genre. I'd love to work on a game like that!


----------



## darkmagi250 (Dec 10, 2020)

This game concept looks really cool! I am really interested, I will send my portfolio to you, and tell me what you think.


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 10, 2020)

Emailed!


----------



## kinetiklee (Dec 10, 2020)

Emailed!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 11, 2020)

Would defenitely like to participate, but I'm afraid my portfolio is not the right one for your game...


----------



## SmokeStab (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone  we will reach out to you as soon as possible!


----------



## VHCMusic (Dec 11, 2020)

Also I sent you an email! Really nice game there!


----------



## tmm (Dec 12, 2020)

Emailed you Robin, thanks!


----------



## vancomposer (Dec 13, 2020)

Also emailed, good luck everybody I am happy for whoever gets the job!


----------



## MeganMcDuffee (Dec 14, 2020)

Awesome! Cyberpunk and gritty pulsing electronica is my specialty. Emailed you with examples of my work and credits. Thanks


----------

